# Target’s Sage Advice



## 207me (Oct 16, 2022)

How Target’s CEO gives his 'very best' every day: I sleep and eat like I’m 'playing in the U.S. Open or Super Bowl'
					

Target CEO Brian Cornell has a unique approach to performing his "very best" every day — and it has to do with playing in U.S. Open or the Super Bowl.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 16, 2022)

Awwww....  that's so cute coming from the CEO of a company that requires everyone to be available 24/7 and thinks a set schedule is a privilege.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 16, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Awwww....  that's so cute coming from the CEO of a company that requires everyone to be available 24/7, including every weekend, and thinks a set schedule is a privilege.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 16, 2022)

207me said:


> How Target’s CEO gives his 'very best' every day: I sleep and eat like I’m 'playing in the U.S. Open or Super Bowl'
> 
> 
> Target CEO Brian Cornell has a unique approach to performing his "very best" every day — and it has to do with playing in U.S. Open or the Super Bowl.
> ...


This is a prime example of corporate leadership having no clue about how the members of their workforce live. At least he didn’t say “Let them eat cake”…


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 16, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> At least he didn’t say “Let them eat cake”…


But if he DID, would it be Favorite Day?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> But if he DID, would it be Favorite Day?


Expired Favorite Day.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> But if he DID, would it be Favorite Day?


Of course! Let his cash register ring!😂


----------



## jenna (Oct 16, 2022)

Obviously he's never had to work til midnight, to turn around and open the next day.

the dreaded Clo-Open.

I was once scheduled 6 hours between shifts.

SIX


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 17, 2022)

The guy who is off and paid every holiday


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 17, 2022)

No different than any other useless overpaid ass kissing robot.  Just do your job, enjoy life.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2022)

jenna said:


> Obviously he's never had to work til midnight, to turn around and open the next day.
> 
> the dreaded Clo-Open.
> 
> ...


I'll see your six & raise you four hours between.
It sucked.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2022)

Panda13 said:


> The guy who is off and paid every holiday



And makes $800.00 a minute even when he's taking a crap.


----------



## Dumguy (Oct 18, 2022)

You guys sound butthurt. Git gud.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumguy said:


> You guys sound butthurt. Git gud.



This isn't Dark Souls II, my dude.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 18, 2022)

Dumguy said:


> You guys sound butthurt. Git gud.


Makes account named dumguy, fulfils destiny in first post.

Mission accomplished.gif


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> And makes $800.00 a minute even when he's taking a crap.


----------



## nevermind (Oct 18, 2022)

What a pig.  I hate Brian Cornell.  He couldn't lead his way out of a fuck*ng face mask.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2022)

nevermind said:


> What a pig.  I hate Brian Cornell.  He couldn't lead his way out of a fuck*ng face mask.


He is better than Gregg.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 18, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> He is better than Greg.


Gregg, with two g's.  Just to reinforce an absolute turd he was.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2022)

I still miss Bob


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 19, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> I still miss Bob


Best ceo ever!


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 21, 2022)

Yeah people are really gearing up for their superday every day, just going in like a world champion for 15 an hour, because when the drive up team is feeling tired and unmotivated that day, we can just send them to the Performance Institute.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 27, 2022)

I wish I had a yacht… I would do my best everyday if I did…..


----------

